# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Hormones and Anti-Aging

## kelkel

Good read:

Off-label use of hormones as an antiaging strategy: a review

----------


## Joco71

Holy crap that's a lot of info !!

----------


## spacemon

Thanks for posting that. I found the DHEA and GH sections interesting. Particularly: "Low levels of DHEA were related to a higher risk for erectile dysfunction in men and low sexual responsiveness in women."

----------

